# messages



## JamieB (Aug 28, 2005)

I would like to set up a small loft at our store 12 miles away so my husband and I can send messages back and forth to entertain some of our young customers. I am looking for message capsules similar to those used by the military in WWII. Does anyone know where I might be able to find some? I've already searched e-bay and come up empty handed.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have no idea where you get those capsules (try asking these folks http://www.pigeongram.com/ what they use?), but I love your avatar.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's normally at least one person on eBay with WWII capsuls/leg bands.
I checked last night actually, which those are ended now but...I'm sure there will be more, so check back there often.

There's still a place that uses pigeons, but they send back picture film instead of messages
http://www.shoprma.com/pigeonx/index.htm

You could try something like them....getting some type of ellastic harness with a film capsule on the back


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yes there was just a set of them that just ended on Ebay. I was watching them and was going to buy them and the 6 or 8 bands that came with them. If you are going to use them I would suggest that you make your own, Maybe out of small pvc pipe. You dont want to tie on something that expensive and old to a pigeon that might take off with it. I am interested in this too. If it weren't finals week I would make one as a prototype, and then take a picture and see what you think. If you will give me till the weekend I will see what I can do. If not... good luck.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I would think that using a snap band with perhaps about a 2.5" piece of soda straw attached to the side of it (with one end sealed of course) would work. Finding something to cap the other end or the soda straw would be a bit of a challege but certainly not impossible.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi JamieB,

The message capsules you are looking for are on ebay now. Type in ( army pigeon capsule ). I just bought one, there are three left. Good luck, and have fun with them!!

If you do not get one of these keep typing in ( pigeon capsule ) each day and you will find them on there again.

Mark


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Ok so I found some time to make a nice prototype (CPC-1) and it is on my website that is where I typed it up and didnt think I should retype it here so I will just give you guys a link. http://theracingpigeon.googlepages.com/homemadepigeoncapsules As soon as I can get down to a store I'll Pick up some more supplies to work on the next one.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

roxtar said:


> I would think that using a snap band with perhaps about a 2.5" piece of soda straw attached to the side of it (with one end sealed of course) would work. Finding something to cap the other end or the soda straw would be a bit of a challege but certainly not impossible.


Sounds like this may work. A light thin paper for pigeon mail is ciggerate wrapping papers. I'd think about more than one snap band so tube will not twist or catch on something. A small tube that might work,and closes is a capsuel for racing clocks.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

> A light thin paper for pigeon mail is ciggerate wrapping papers.


Don't use rolling papers, ink tastes funny when you smoke it


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Pigeon Capsules*

Hi, in response to finding pigeon message capsules try Foy's Pigeon Supplies. I seen some there as well in the catalog. 

www.foyspigeonsupplies.com

or try the links pages for other pigeon suppliers at: www.pigeonpeddler.com


----------



## JamieB (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for all of the input! 

I found the message capsules on e-bay, and they _are_ a bit pricey for what I want, although I might like to have one to add to my obsession shelf. 

Doveman: I thought I saw some in a Foy's or Seigels catalog, too, but now I can't find them.

TheSnipes: I sent off an inquiry to the Pigeon Gram people. They have an interesting enterprise going on down there. I am looking forward to hearing back from them. (That's a self portrait, by the way.)

Matt, how does the yarn loop (soon to be elastic or something wider) fit on the pigeon? Would it fit the bird in the same way that a backpack fits you or me?

The snap band and race clock capsule ideas sound good. 

Oh, oh, oh... I just had a lightbulb moment! I bet sticky-backed velcro would be real useful too. 

Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I didnt take a pic of it on my bird I will though and get back to you.


----------



## JamieB (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll look forward to seeing it, Matt. 

Off topic: Are you a M*A*S*H*-head, too?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Come on stupid, don't play dumb with me! -- Hawkeye

Yes... there isn't anything better in the world besides pigeons and MASH... Imagine a saturday morning Mash marathon right in the middle of young birds... that is what I think heaven will be. =)


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Ok as an update I will be out and about Tomorrow and will be getting some pvc and fittings along with velcro and some elastic... will have the next model finished my the end of the weekend.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Couldn't you just use a small piece of paper (like a sticky note) and wrap it around the pigeons leg and then just rubber-band it to there leg. Tell Me if this doesn't make since.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Couldn't you just use a small piece of paper (like a sticky note) and wrap it around the pigeons leg and then just rubber-band it to there leg. Tell Me if this doesn't make since.


NO.........anything that you put on a birds leg should be something that it can live with safely if it should get lost or injured. A rubber band, tight enough to hold a piece of paper would cut off circulation, so obviously, that's not good. You can not assume that every bird you turn loose will make it home.


----------



## JamieB (Aug 28, 2005)

Matt: You bet! We have had a few all night M*A*S*H*-a-thon birthday parties that included the M*A*S*H* Trivia Game, a costume contest, ice cream sundaes, and whipped cream fights.

zimmzimm3: Lovebirds is right on target. The damage that a rubber band can do rules it out as a viable option. However, people have used paper tape or medical tape wrapped loosely around a pigeon's leg to attach a message. There is also the option of tying the message to the center two tail feathers with thread, but both methods are a little time consuming for what I would like to do. I really like the idea of a snap band with a very light weight capsule attached somehow. I am also curious to see what Matt comes up with.

We have a small music store, and several youngsters who like to hang out there. I sometimes take my pet pigeon, Ollie, to the store, and we hang out on the porch. They love her. I thought it would be fun to have a few birds trained to home there, so my husband could help them send me pigeon posts, and I could reply via pigeon. I have this idea that eventually I'd like to have them help raise the pigeons in a loft, there, as a community project.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Ok here is pic I got around to taking of the first back capsule. I use a wider bright red somekinda lacy border thing I found. Please no comments on that =P . I tied two pieces of them to the top of the pigeon and then went under the wing and brought it up behind the pigeon and tied it off on the bottom of the capsule. There were no Friction points and he seemed ok with it. Sry only one pic... I wanted to get it off of him asap. He isn't very me-friendly yet, though I am working on it, lots of hand feeding. I am still gathering materials for the next one. I think you will have to make special harnesses for each bird to make sure they fit right. then put velcro on the part the runs the back and velcro on the capsule so you can just stick it on there and when they come in you can take it off and read it let him/her get settled and then take off the harness... far from finished but I am working on it. Oh yes and the pic http://picasaweb.google.com/thecrazypigeonman/Other/photo#5157302373708211074


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Ok here is pic I got around to taking of the first back capsule. I use a wider bright red somekinda lacy border thing I found. Please no comments on that =P . I tied two pieces of them to the top of the pigeon and then went under the wing and brought it up behind the pigeon and tied it off on the bottom of the capsule. There were no Friction points and he seemed ok with it. Sry only one pic... I wanted to get it off of him asap. He isn't very me-friendly yet, though I am working on it, lots of hand feeding. I am still gathering materials for the next one. I think you will have to make special harnesses for each bird to make sure they fit right. then put velcro on the part the runs the back and velcro on the capsule so you can just stick it on there and when they come in you can take it off and read it let him/her get settled and then take off the harness... far from finished but I am working on it. Oh yes and the pic http://picasaweb.google.com/thecrazypigeonman/Other/photo#5157302373708211074


Do you have 2 different strings one around the neck and then one around the body (under the wings)? Thanks


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

No nothing around the neck... just one under each wing.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

so does it kinda go over the start (not sure what it is called) of the wing kinda like a backpack.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yes very similar to a backpack... my tame hen is about to lay eggs... when she does Ill put it on her and Ill snap some better pics.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok Thanks do you think that if you put velcro on part of the string you could just attach it and you wouldn't have to make custom harnesses?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

For ease of use yes... if they are flying more than 5 miles I would think you should make a custom fit one for that bird. Just out of respect for the bird.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

If you are interested in a leg message capsule here is one http://cgi.ebay.com/Pigeon-Ring-Mes...oryZ1337QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Make your own. Get the largest geletin capsule, snap on bands,. and super glue. Glue the capsule to the snap on and there you have a message capsule. .GEORGE *


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

heres another one http://cgi.ebay.com/US-ARMY-SIGNAL-...goryZ585QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I will work on the second one and if I get an idea walking in the hardware store Ill be sure to pick up stuff to make a foot capsule too.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

One question does the strap have to be tight around the top of the wing?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

If it is to loose it will fall off... if it is to tight it will creat way to much friction on the wing and rub it raw... there is a fine line.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is there a possibility it could slip and get tangled in there wing?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Not if you make it right. You have to have a wider strap... and a custom harness would help.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok I think i understand Thanks


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah... not a problem!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Yes very similar to a backpack... my tame hen is about to lay eggs... when she does Ill put it on her and Ill snap some better pics.


Looking forward to those pictures. If you don't care could you lift up the wing and take a picture of what it looks like from underneath the wing. Thank You Very Much!!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah... not a problem... My last not hen not on babies is going to lay eggs tonight, so when she has layed both and he is sitting then I'll have her be my test dummy.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Yeah... not a problem... My last not hen not on babies is going to lay eggs tonight, so when she has layed both and he is sitting then I'll have her be my test dummy.


LOL Thanks for your help.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah no problem, Im learning too.


----------

